# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Darwin, des lance-flammes et une date de sortie

## Okxyd

*"Putain 10 ans..."*

Voilà ce que certains d'entre vous doivent se dire, ceux qui, le 31 octobre 2002, ont lancé leur première partie de _Natural Selection_ en ce soir d'Halloween. Mais ne brûlons pas les étapes, j'en vois bien quelques-uns au fond pour qui ça ne dit pas grand-chose voire rien du tout, alors reprenons du début : _Natural Selection_ est un mod multijoueur tournant sur _Half-Life_ ayant la particularité d'être un "FPS/STR" encore considéré de nos jours par beaucoup de joueurs comme le FPS multijoueur le plus profond, le plus original et le plus intelligent en ce bas monde, une fabuleuse alchimie entre teamplay, skill et tactique. Trêve de compliments, parlons gameplay : NS, de son petit nom, repose sur un affrontement asymétrique opposant une équipe de Marines du futur à une équipe d'aliens nommés Kharaa sur des cartes plus ou moins grandes et constituées d'une succession de couloirs et de salles abritant des ressources. Chaque équipe (d'environ 8 joueurs) possède un commandant jouant en vue du dessus et chargé de construire les bases, assigner des objectifs à ses coéquipiers et débloquer des améliorations/évolutions/nouvelles armes. L'objectif final étant de détruire la base adverse afin de montrer qui a le meilleur patrimoine génétique, il faudra pour cela contrôler le territoire, se développer et surtout déchirer de la tendre chair humaine à coups de dents ou transformer la chitine alien en passoire. Le trailer de la dernière mise à jour présentant l'exosquelette Marines Maintenant que ce bref rappel a été fait, revenons à nos moutons. En effet, la suite du mod, sous forme de stand-alone developpé par les 4 mecs dechez *Unknown Worlds Entertainment*, d'abord annoncée sur Source puis finalement sur un moteur maison nommé Spark, possède enfin *une date de sortie : le 31 octobre 2012*, oui, 10 ans jour pour jour après la sortie de la première version du mod. Là, certains d'entre vous doivent se dire "Pfff encore un FPS multi de plus comme il en sort 10 par mois, en plus c'est une suite, pourquoi il vient nous bassiner là-dessus, il a des actions chez eux ou quoi ?" Eh bien cher monsieur, vous avez tort d'être aussi sceptique : déjà car je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux et je le regrette amèrement vu le pognon qu'elles m'auraient rapporté, ensuite parce que NS2 surdéchire, surpoutre, suréclate 95% de la production dans le genre depuis un paquet d'années. Il est plus posé que son grand frère mais aussi plus beau, plus intelligent, toujours aussi fun et en plus de cela, il brosse la personne âgée qu'est devenu ce hardcore gamer du début du XIXe siècle dans le sens du poil à coups de petites attentions "so 2000". Pas encore convaincu ? Le jeu, actuellement en bêta depuis plus d'un an, supporte le Steam Workshop avec une palanquée de mods/maps, dispose déjà d'un SDK avec un moteur top shiny en plus d'être vendu pour le prix de 43 tickets de bus slovaques (23€ seul ou 17€ en passant par le 4-pack), bref foi(e) de Canard : c'est de la bonne et ça a déjà été commandé par plus de 50 000 joueurs (qui se sont en plus vu gratifier d'un exemplaire gratuit à offrir à un ami en guise de remerciement pour leur soutien), allez-y. 
 Le thread des Canards naturellement selectionnés. Le site officiel.
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ddzev

Je confirme, ce jeu a le mérite d'être vraiment différent, et d'être bien foutu.

----------


## Ormindo

Ayant joué à Tremulous pendant des années mais pas à NS, je suis bien tenté par le 2. Enfin, j'ai été, je l'ai déjà acheté.

----------


## Abaker

Il me fait dangereusement envie ton article là. Je vais aller approfondir mes recherches de ce pas. Merci.  :;):

----------


## snipx

Je confirme, ce jeu est vraiment top de chez top. Mais je ne me rappelais plus que ça faisait 10 ans déjà, que le temps passe vite.

----------


## yahoo92

Eh bien cher monsieur, vous avez tort d'être aussi sceptique : déjà car je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux et je le regrette amèrement vu le pognon qu'elles m'auraient rapporté, ensuite parce que NS2 surdéchire, surpoutre, suréclate 95% de la production dans le genre depuis un paquet d'années.

----------


## Praetor

> du début du XIXe siècle


Du 19e siècle  ::o:

----------

